# bigger fish tatics



## willhunt4food

I have only recently begun to fish the red in and around fargo. I am able to go out and fairly consistantly catch smaller ones but nothing of much size. I do not have my boat yet either which could help. What i was wondering is there a key bait or water pattern that seems to hold bigger fish in this area that can be reached from shore or is most "big fish" territory reached from boats?


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Find a DEEP hole in a bend...


----------



## spentwings

As an inconsistent catter, some years I fish em hard,,,some years hardly at all, I've caught many over 10 lbs on the southern Red
fishing from shore,,,including two 16 plus pounders .
But I don't target big cats,,,they've been a bonus when fishing for eaters.
If your goal is to *consistently* catch big fish you need a boat.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

I fish from shore, although not very often this year. 10 pounders aren't too rare, you just need patience, use big bates, find a nice eddy and setup shop.


----------



## triwithzinger

If your using nightcrawlers, you will pretty much only catch small fish and goldeyes, which is good because you then take the goldeye and cut off some chunks, about 3-4" long, 1" wide, and put that on your hook. Then wait for the bigguns to come in. Suckers and frogs work well too, esp. if you cut off the frogs legs. The little ones like to nip at the legs. Of course, my son caught an 6lber on a dead fathead minnow once, while the 8lber I caught this past weekend was on a frozen sucker. My biggest, a 16lber was caught with a chunk of cutbait, as described above.


----------



## willhunt4food

thanks ive been getting bigger fish with cut bait and caught like a 13lber the other day with ones around 7lbs or so most nights!


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Frogs are an excellent bait, especially late in the season, a lot of people like cut sucker, but I think cut gold eye works well as well and it saves you a trip to the bait shop.


----------



## goldhunter

if you catch some sucker and freeze them with something that has a strong scent like garlic or chicken liver and then let it sit in the sun for a day you can really catch some big ones. in fact my friend caught an 8lber today in about 5 minutes of fishing. my favorite bait is the gold eyes though...do the same thing with them.


----------



## spentwings

My biggest yet at exactly 19 lbs. 
Taken on a chunk of cut carp fishing from shore in slack water not to far from the Red's headwaters.
She put up a truly memorable fight on the medium action spinning rig I was using. 
Best yet,,,released!


----------

